
Free Kindle Fire apps - 11031a
http://www.extremetech.com/mobile/107555-five-free-kindle-fire-apps-sideload
======
dfleming
After clicking the "next" button 3 times, I still can't get to the next page.
Is that just me, or is their site broken?

~~~
podperson
Same problem here. Splitting articles up into pieces to generate page views is
bad enough when done competently.

------
dkl
I already tried Mobo player and it didn't work for me. I was careful to get
the version (of the 3 in the market) that was appropriate for the ARM in the
Fire. It just didn't work. All videos I tried played at something like 8x with
no audio.

